

Meet Magit - Git Mode for Emacs - hanszeir
http://vimeo.com/2871241

======
burke
I keep trying to like magit, but I really can't make it work for me nearly as
efficiently as doing everything on the command line, especially with as many
git status indicators built into my prompt as I have (branch name, ditry/clean
tree, and whether or not branch == origin/branch)

------
HedgeMage
I wonder... what percentage of Emacs users actually prefer video to text? I'd
think that particular demographic would lean toward "I can read faster than
you can demo, so just get on with it already".

------
samuel1604
I really like magit for some stuff, I haven't had the chance to look at the
video but I am hoping they are showing the ediff between branches feature or
easily stacking only the change you need to commit.

------
liangzan
i tried magit before. i soon gave it up for the command line. the command line
is much faster.

